# Hafenbecken Gennep



## Heiko112 (11. August 2006)

Moin

hab da ein problem.

Ich war schonmal in Gennep, dort ist eine Slippe die ist aber nicht zu gebrauchen.

Jetzt habe ich auf den ANWB karten gesehen das dort noch eine Slippe sein soll. 

Kann da einer von euch was drüber sagen. Oder hat vielleicht bilder der Slippe


----------



## bölck (13. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

moin heiko , meinst du die slipe ( haven van heijen ) , oder die beiden bei ( veerhuis ) ????. warum nimmst du nicht die am mookerplas ?  wie wahr deine ausbeute ?   gruß manni:m


----------



## Heiko112 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

Moin 

ja die slippe von heijen meinte ich. ist da nur eine an diesen hafen oder 2.


die slippen bei veerhuis , das sind doch nur so schlammslippen oder nicht?


----------



## bölck (13. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

moin , ich wahr heute noch da , aber ich habe die slipe noch nicht in natur gesehen , in veerhuis die sind schei.....   . aber es gibt noch eine andere möglichkeit , neben dem jachthafen WSC DE PAESPLAS , gibt es ein angelverein , der ist nicht auf der karte verzeichnet , habe in mir schon angeschaut , wahr nur nie einer da . die haben auch eine rampe für boote . äh , was ist mit mookerplas . was auch noch geht ist bei KM 162 , die rampe liegt in einer buhne , dort gehen viele mit ihren jetskie rein . die ist auch befestigt . manni|wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

Mookerplaas die slippe ist top. ist aber ein wenig weit wech. Und der Verein wo du vorstandest, da stand ich schon 3 mal und nie war da jemand.

Und die Slippe im Hafenbecken Gennep sieht so aus. (Heijen). Ist zum Slippen absolut unbrauchbar.








Das ist die Slippe wo nie jemand ist.


----------



## bölck (14. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

moin , das erste foto ist doch vom jachtclub ? , oder . wie sieht es dort mit dem begehungsrecht aus  ? mit weit ( mookerplas ) meinst du von der bundesstraße bzw. bab , richtig ? ich werde mich mal weiter rumhören , bin in den nächsten tagen wieder oben , werd mal den schleußenwärter fragen .   mal was anderes , kennst du eine gute slipe am  neederrjin ?  stadt , oder ort ist egal , hauptsache der dampfer kommt ins wasser .  gruß manni|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

moin 

Slippe am Neder Rijn kein Problem. Stadt ist Rhene strasse ist Veerweg.

Und so siehts da aus. Slippst direkt in den Neder Rijn, ist aber wenn man zu zweit ist kein Problem. Als das Bild aufgenommen wurde war etwas Hochwasser normalerweise ist da nicht solch eine Strömung drauf.

Und mit weit weg meinte ich die Slippe in Mook um von dort nach Gennep zu fahren. weil meistens ist eine fahrt auf dem Wasser im dunklen, und dann 12 km über die Maas zu schippern ist nen bisschen weit.


----------



## bölck (14. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

nabend heiko , vielen dank für die info vom neederrijn.  hast du beleuchtung ? ( bsh ) wir haben vor einr woche eine nacht tour gemacht , wahr spannend , meine frau ist nacht blind . haben aber nichts gefangen , hatten noch 25 grad wassertemp. ich fahr nächste woche noch mal hoch , und werde mal beim : wv boxmeer; nachfragen liegt 1 km oberhalb von heijen , ansonsten werde ich mal den hafenmeister von wsc de paesplas fragen , wahr schon ein paar mal bei den eiß holen , melde mich wenn ich was neues weiß .#6


----------



## Heiko112 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Hafenbecken Gennep*

Beleuchtung habe ich wohl, fahre nur nciht gerne nachts, hatte letztes wochenende fast wieder so eine begegnung der dritten art mit nen halben baum im wasser treibend. würd nen horror kriegen wenn ich mal über sowas drüberbügeln würde.

jo wenn du das da dann mal ausgekundschaftest hast kannste dich ja mal melden.


----------

